# under drive crank pulley



## jcb272 (May 9, 2006)

Has anyone had any electrical power issues with an underdrive crank pulley on their SE R?
Unorthodox Racing claims that their will be no adverse affects using their underdrive crank pulley, but I wanted to see if anyone else has an opinion. I currently have the factory Bose stereo, but my main concern was A/C and alternator power issues.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I had one on my 3.5SE with no issues. I had the same concerns you do, but I figured that after UR put all that R&D into the product, I didn't have to much to worry about. Go for it...


----------

